

Tom compiler: Transformations of programs for C{,++,#}, Java, Python, Ocaml - khandekars
http://tom.loria.fr/

======
ed
For a nice high-level introduction to the Tom compiler, I'd suggest reading
section 4.2 of the following paper:

<http://www.loria.fr/~moreau/Papiers/MoreauRV-CC2003.pdf>

~~~
khandekars
Thanks, it's good.

In examples/README, it mentions of exmaples/zenon -- certification of Tom's
output using zenon and Coq. Apparently, the "zvtov" tool required for that is
part of FoCaLize. Given that Coq was used to create a surveyable proof of
4-color problem, it sounds impressive.

Links:

FoCaLize -- <http://focalize.inria.fr/>

Coq -- <http://coq.inria.fr/>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coq#Four_color_theorem_and_ssre...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coq#Four_color_theorem_and_ssreflect_extension)

